# 1998 Mini Truck 4x4



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

Just recently finished the plow installation on this 1998 Suzuki Carry 4x4 Mini Truck. She did well in 10"+ of very heavy, wet snow we received overnight & today here in SE Wisconsin.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

god those are so aweosme.


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

haha theres one down the road from me, even the same color.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

they are popular with schools some states you have to register them as construction equipment


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

Cool unit. I found your youtube video: 




Looks like you could use some more weight....How about one of these: http://www.saltdogg.com/Salt_Spreader/SHPE0750.html










I have a 1991 Mitsubishi that I just installed a Blackline plow on. The lift performance of the actuator is a little disappointing.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

3 words. ! WANT ONE! that thing is friggin sweet!


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

speedy;669314 said:


> Cool unit. I found your youtube video:
> 
> 
> 
> .


... How'd u get out?

cool rig tho


----------



## snow tender (Nov 30, 2008)

That thing looks cool, you sure get a up close view Wow!!!!


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Where is the rest of the video? I wanted to see if that truck could break throught the snow pile.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Whats the story on the plow? What size and did you buy it or make it? The truck is awesome and would you recommend it to do driveways?


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Badgerland WI;669049 said:


> Just recently finished the plow installation on this 1998 Suzuki Carry 4x4 Mini Truck. She did well in 10"+ of very heavy, wet snow we received overnight & today here in SE Wisconsin.


very cool...I have a 2003 Mitsu Kei Truck....4WD auto trans...nice shape...

what brand of plow do you have...does their mount fit up easily...what mods etc.

Dave


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

Just think, we will all be plowing with those some day.

Those are cool though.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet truck

is it street legal?


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

awesome setup!! Is it deisel or gas.


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the responses folks. I'll try to answer everyone here in one swipe.



twgranger;669107 said:


> haha theres one down the road from me, even the same color.


Most of the imported mini trucks or "Kei" trucks end-up being white from the manufacturer because they are one of those most common service trucks in Japan. Every once in awhile we stumble across a different color that comes through. If someone ever wants a different color, we can always have the body shop shoot it or do a camo-wrap.



kitn1mcc;669247 said:


> they are popular with schools some states you have to register them as construction equipment


VERY popular with any business having a larger property to maintain (campuses, golf courses, industrial complexes, etc). Mini trucks are street legal in several states across the U.S. and all of Canada (with minor modifications in CN). In the other states, there are no laws on the books for this class of vehicle, so they are considered off-road as a UTV.



speedy;669314 said:


> Cool unit. I found your youtube video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You found that quick Speedy! (no pun intended) I agree that a salter would be PERECT in the bed, or a rear receiver-mount for quick on/off. We regularly mount front & rear 2" receivers for accessories. I agree that the lift speed on the actuator is a little slow, but you just cant find a better turn-key plow package with 500lbs of down-force available. Longer term, I want to start working on a snow-blower attachment... that would be the "cats meow"!



jimaug87;669453 said:


> ... How'd u get out?
> 
> cool rig tho


Thanks Jim.
We bolted-on a set of Trax and motored right over that pile!  J/K On the driveway pictured, I never had any intention of trying to move that pile any further with the truck. Because of space limitations, we simply blew the snow in to the spot we wanted it. I'm quite sure I could've punched through the pile if I wanted to.



chris_morrison;669540 said:


> Whats the story on the plow? What size and did you buy it or make it? The truck is awesome and would you recommend it to do driveways?





SD-Dave;669725 said:


> very cool...I have a 2003 Mitsu Kei Truck....4WD auto trans...nice shape...
> 
> what brand of plow do you have...does their mount fit up easily...what mods etc.
> 
> Dave


Chris & Dave...
The plow on the truck is a Black Line 72" (manual angle model). All Black Line plows we offer are power-up/power-down standard. Black Line offers a commercial-duty Power angle option that gives you full remote, in-cab function. The plows hooks-up to a front mount 2" receiver for quick and easy disconnects which are available separately. The trucks are awesome for doing driveways... smaller size, tight turning radius, great field of vision...and a heated cab! I've plowed with an ATV - they are a great option. But I'll take sitting in a toasty cab any day of the week to do the same work.
Other than the plow, this truck has only a 2" lift installed (can bolt-on 23" aggressive ATV wheels/tires).

Dave...sounds like a good one! Mitsu's are my second favorite behind Zuki's. Get a plow on that lil work-horse!



Supper Grassy;669915 said:


> Sweet truck
> 
> is it street legal?


Thanks Supper Grassy.
You can view the state laws individually here: http://www.iihs.org/laws/minitrucks.aspx



Rangerman;670010 said:


> awesome setup!! Is it deisel or gas.


Thanks Rangerman.
All of the mini trucks we deal with are gas. The trucks get about 40-50 mpg across the board and absolutely sip gas at lower speeds/idling. This is one of their great benefits.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

i am going to have to show this to a freind of mine who is looking for a new side walk unit i know in ct you can get some special plates for it


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Awesome, can it stack snow at all? If it not to much trouble would you mind making a video of it stacking snow? I'm looking into buying another piece of equipment for driveways and am very interested in one of those....


----------

